# Billr



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Is your CMX built yet? If so, what are your thoughts on this rod? Have you caught anything with it?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i built a carbon metal. i haven't used it yet as the darned wind won't quit. if it dies down in the morning, i'll give it a shot. i like the looks and feel of it, and am looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Bill,

Why do you want the wind to die? Aim high with the wind at your back. Isn't that how most get their personal best?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

the only field i have that is available is at the park.it is east to west with a building on one side, and woods on the other the wind was from the so.east ond the trees put on a down draft. i like to chuck em without the wind. how's that song go? i'll do it my way. hope to see you at the nationals.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey anthony. it is a very good casting rod.the CM is rated for 150-175gm weights. i have been doing good with. if you come to the nationals i'l let [for a nominal fee, of course] you cast it.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Ralph,

Put a tic mark next to Bill's name.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

anthony. does this mean i am on your TIC list? i'm in deep doo.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*done...*

aero, consider it done. i have had my eye on bill since i stole his sand spikes at the nationals last year. nice enough, for an old guy, but has the potential to cast a long long way. 
imagine trying to charge the director to use his new rod. who does he think he is.....  

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*600 feet*

Hey Bill,

Did you hit the elusive 600 feet at the tournament?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

aero. i didn't cast on sunday. how did you like that CM? it casts great.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Bill,

I have no idea how the CM throws I've never touched one.


----------

